# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Ασπασία Σταυρουδή [El Callao, Oneida, Matilda Weems, Aspasia Stavroudi]

## Nicholas Peppas

_Aspasia Stavroudi_ was built as _El Callao_ by Ramage & Ferguson in Leith, Scotland in 1885. She had 1,323 tons. Under British flag she did the route New York to West Indies for the _Walker Donald Co_ in 1892-94. 

She was sold to _W.P. Clyde & Co/ Caribbean Steamship Co_ in 1894 and named _Oneida_ and placed in the New York to Nassau service.

In 1909 she was sold to _Baltimore & Carolina Steam Ship Co_ and named _Matilda Weems_.

She was sold to the _Emm. Stavroudis and N. Filines company_ in 1920 and named _Aspasia Stavroudi_. She caught fire and sank in 1921.

Here is an ambitious voyage as advertised on August 13, 16 and 18, 1919.

19190813c Stavroud.jpg19190814 Stavroudis.jpg19190822 Russia.jpg

Black Sea.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _Aspasia Stavroudi_ was built as _El Callao_ by Ramage & Ferguson in Leith, Scotland in 1885. She had 1,323 tons. Under British flag she did the route New York to West Indies for the _Walker Donald Co_ in 1892-94.


Here are the technical characteristics of _El Callao

_El Callao.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Νικόλα, το πλοίο αυτό πρέπει να ήταν περισσότερο φορτηγό παρά επιβατηγό. Για αυτό και διέθετε (όπως λεει στις αγγελίες του) χωρους για επιβάτες 3ης θέσης μόνο. 

Το ενδιαφέρων είναι οτι καπετάνιος του είναι ο Μικές Φιλίνης, τον οποίο συναντήσαμε μεταπολεμικά ως πλοιοκτήτη του LUCINDA.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Νικόλα, το πλοίο αυτό πρέπει να ήταν περισσότερο φορτηγό παρά επιβατηγό. Για αυτό και διέθετε (όπως λεει στις αγγελίες του) χωρους για επιβάτες 3ης θέσης μόνο. 
> 
> Το ενδιαφέρων είναι οτι καπετάνιος του είναι ο Μικές Φιλίνης, τον οποίο συναντήσαμε μεταπολεμικά ως πλοιοκτήτη του LUCINDA.


This is another reason why I uploaded it. Also note that during the period 1919-1922 there were many passenger/cargo ships that were going to Black Sea. It must be noted that the ship (under the names Oneida and Matilda Weems) is mantioned in teh Ellis Island archives as a _passenger ship_ bringing emigrants from the Caribbean to the USA.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _Aspasia Stavroudi_ was built as _El Callao_ by Ramage & Ferguson in Leith, Scotland in 1885. She had 1,323 tons. Under British flag she did the route New York to West Indies for the _Walker Donald Co_ in 1892-94. Here is an ambitious voyage as advertised on August 13, 16 and 18, 1919.
> 
> 19190813c Stavroud.jpg19190814 Stavroudis.jpg19190822 Russia.jpg
> Black Sea.jpg


Here is another schedule of _Aspasia Stavroudi_ from February 4, 1920. The Chalkis mentioned here became later the *Naukratoussa* of _Yannoulatos_

19200204 Apsasia.jpg

Here is a cut-out from January 14, 1921 with the return of her crew after the fire
19210114 Aspasia Stavroudi.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> This is another reason why I uploaded it. Also note that during the period 1919-1922 there were many passenger/cargo ships that were going to Black Sea. It must be noted that the ship (under the names Oneida and Matilda Weems) is mantioned in teh Ellis Island archives as a _passenger ship_ bringing emigrants from the Caribbean to the USA.


Στην παρακάτω ιστοσελίδα υπάρχει αναφορά για το πλοιο Matilda Weems με τη σημείωση : Photograph of the Port View of the SS Matilda Weems, 07/23/1918

Η ημερομηνία είναι μέσα στα πλαίσια το πλοίο δε ξέρω αν είναι το σωστό.

http://research.archives.gov/description/6925071

----------


## Ellinis

Aυτό είναι τοξότη, όταν ήταν επιταγμένο κατά τον Α' Παγκόσμιο.
Ας το δούμε (από την ίδια πηγή) και από την άλλη μπάντα με διαφορετικό καμουφλάζ. Κάθε πλευρά είχε το δικό της σχέδιο.

aspasia stavroudi as matilda weems 1918.jpg

Και μια κοντινή της γέφυρας του πλοίου
WEEMS.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

Το εντυπωσιακό καμουφλάζ που είχε το πλοίο στον Α' παγκόσμιο αποτυπώθηκε και σε σχέδια

weems.jpg
πηγή

Να δούμε και ένα δρομολόγιο του για την Πανευβοϊκή με προσέγγιση και στην Ιεράπετρα!
aspasia stavroudi.jpg

Όταν βυθίστηκε το πλοίο, τους ναυαγούς περισυνέλεξε το πλοίο του Πλοιάρχου Κέκου Μαχαιριώτη, ο οποίος ανέφερε σχετικά:
"Μια άλλη φορά το 1921, το φορτηγό "Ασπασία Σταυρούδη" είχε πιάσει φωτιά και καιγόταν σαν λαμπάδα όταν αναφλέγησαν 21.000 βαρέλια με πετρέλαιο που κουβαλούσε στα Δωδεκάνησα. Πλησίασα το φλεγόμενο σκάφος και κατόρθωσα με τη βοήθεια του πληρώματος μου να σώσω όλους τους επιβαίνοντες έναν - έναν μέσα από τις φλόγες και να τους μεταφέρω σώους στη Ρόδο"

----------

